# Help with kato sd40-2 ditch lights



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello guys i am having some problems i have a kato sd40-2 that has a bord inside for the lights forward revers and ditch lights i intalled a digitrax sound decoder and in address 3 all the lights work great as soon as i atempt to change the adress to 5058 thats it for the ditch lights they dont work if i reset the decoder again and it goes back to default add 03 the lights work again ive tried all programing mode both main line and program track eaven tried cvs responsible for lights ive red all sort of webpages and nothing any ideas i run the sound decoder on a diferent loco and its great 
Any ideas will help should i try to contact kato and see if they can replace the bord 
Thanks a millon


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I assume you have the newer Kato SD40-2 Mid production with the ditch light board...These boards come with CV's set for DC operation and short adress (CV29=6).You'll need to change CV29 first for the decoder to recognize the long adress.If you won't use the speed table nor use the loco on DC,try setting CV29=34.It should then recognize the long adress.Let me know if it worked...

I didN,t test much with this board as I wanted to install a board type Tsunami in mine,so the Kato board was to be removed.I later decided to use it with an eight pin silent decoder...this setup works just fine.


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

One question should i take out the sound decoder because fir what i understand the bord is a light decoder let me know thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think so...your sound decoder should be happy with CV29=34.Be aware that with CV29 set this way,your loco will not work on DC any more (recommended) and will use a preset speed curve.If you want it different,just say so....


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

So ive tried it both ways with the sound decoder and with out it both times no ditch lights lol 
Do u think this is a decoder problem or a problem with the light board


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think the Kato board will program alone without either another decoder or the original jumper board plugged in.

I guess a reset should be done to start from the beginning.The easiest way is if you have another eight pin regular decoder on hand that you could use.If you don't,then use the original jumper plug.The motor will "sing" when you put the loco on track as it doesn't like DCC much,but for a couple minutes it won't hurt it.Just avoid it getting hot.

OK...jumper plugged...set engine on track...then set CV8=8...this should bring the Kato board to original settings.

Then set CV29=34 to allow long adress.

Then set long adress manually with CV17=211 and CV18=194.From now on,the lights should work but on desired adress 5058 by itself,shouldn't respond to 03 any more.

It is possible that for some reason unknown to me that it won't work alone without a decoder,however,your command station should tell you if it actually sees the board or not.If it sees it,it should program.I sure hope it does as I don't know much about Digitrax sound decoders.


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

*Ok*

So do you want me to do all this cv changes without the digitrax only with the jumper that came with the bord?? Or only the cv 08 to 8 reset and the cv 29 to 34 thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This should have your board all set by itself (if its design allows it),you'd then just have to remove the jumper and install your decoder,wich should run fine with these settings too.I've suggested this as it seemed the board didn't want to program with the decoder plugged in.Since you'll set the same datas to your decoder,there shouldn't be any conflict.Unless you have the hardware to program the decoder before you install it,not much of a choice.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I should have asked before...what's the decoder you want to install?An eight pin plug,hard wire,etc.May be we're giving ourselves the trouble for nothing....


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

I can program the decoder to 5058 in a diferent loco then put it in the kato see what happens i will do all this then let you know the results


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

The decoder that i am using a an u pin plug its the digitrax decoder that comes preset to steam and disel on cv 60


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

My frind u are a certified genius i followed your steps and it worked its working the way i want it to this is what i did i placed the dc plug back to the bord changed all the cvs you told me to then pluged the digitrax sound decoder in a different loco changed the address and sound to desil and then placed it in the kato and it works like a charm love it i wich i could shake your hand thankyou so much one more question how did you learn so mich about dcc do u recomend a book thanks a million


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Hummm...good thing I practically never wear a hat...would have a hard time finding one that fits...LOL...

I have a few sound equipped locos (both steamers and loco) and got interested deeper in DCC and more specifically sound a while ago.I like tinkering with things and even more,I like to know the how's and why's.Curiosity is part of my nature.And I'm even happier if I can help...don't succeed all the time...but when I do,it's quite gratifying.Thanks for letting me know the outcome.

If you visit Soundtraxx's website and take a peek in their online manuals,ther's a lot you can learn there.Doesn't all apply to Digitrax though...but I'd say a good part of it.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Which Digitrax decoder did you install? We will need the decoder model numberl If it's just a sounds decoder, and not motion and lights, that could be your problem as well.

What I do, is remove the factory installed board, and get a Tsunami that becomes a drop in replacement.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The gentleman didn't tell wich model Digitrax decoder it is.However,it has to be a full function decoder because the Kato board handles the lights only.When lights are turned "on" (F0),ditch lights are also "on".Then F1 has them blinking alternatively.

This a nice feature incorporated by Kato for both DC and regular non-sound DCC operation but gets to be a complication with sound decoders.The problem is that it shares F1 wich is for the bell on sound decoders.Since both bell and blink lights can go together like in yards or crossings,it can be OK.

Since I don't know what model Digitrax decoder it is,being an eight pin decoder let's me suspect it doesn't support ditch lights (wich Tsunamis do) so this setup works for him.But he can't change it to get the ditch lights timed with the horn...(or independent),the Kato board doesn't support F2 or F3,and even if it was possible,it wouldn't be practical since these two functions aren't toggle...you have to hold the button and the ditch lights have no "hold on" setting either.

This board was designed with DC and regular DCC decoders in mind only.The Kato board needs a value of 4 in CV35 while sound decoders (that I know) require a value of 8 for the bell,so the two decoders have to be programmed separately.


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

*decoder*

hello guys thanks allot for all the help.
the decoder that i am using is a SDH164D 6 function FX3 
Just a bit ago i was running the train and stoped it when started to run it again ditch lights stay off any ideas shall i try to contact kato and see if they can send me a new bord any coments??
thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you mean you didn't change anything?The ditch lights just stopped working.Are the other lights working?If so,let it sit a while and try again,they might come back to life.They should come on the the front headlight but turn off while backing up.

It could be a temporary glitch (this happens sometimes) or a board failure or anything.

Normally,your Kato SD40-2 Mid. requires a replacement board decoder...not a hard wire decoder like the SDH164D.In both cases,the Kato board is removed.

Did your SDH164D come with an eight pin plug?Or you installed one?The decoder can handle the ditch lights by itself but the installation is quite different.Wires are supplied for the extra functions but they don't work with the Kato board,it has to be removed and LED's installed instead.Just curious...

The instructions I gave you yesterday were meant to have it operating like you wished it to,however,if properly installed,your decoder could give you much more interesting operational features when programmed correctly.Right now,your install is limited,as with a basic DCC decoder.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Check you CV Values again, and make sure they did not change.

What DCC controller are you using?

I had the same thing happen with that same model decoder. Except my issue was with a steam locomotive. It would not keep the long address when I would shut it down, and would default back to address 03, and lose all my settings for the chuff rate, etc.

I ended up contacting Digitrax. There was a CV that was set at the factory that was causing my problems.

I now use only the Soundtraxx for sound. I use the Digitrax for the locomotives that I do not have sound in.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I too use only Tsunamis.Digitrax sound decoders are bottom line decoders sold real cheap.I've had only one of those and it ended up in my thrash can,along with the MRC decoders I also had.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I first started w/NCE. The board was good, until I decided to experiment with making an LED board with a 3 prong disconnect. Well, the wires that were soldered on the NCE board at the factory, broke off. I tried to reconnect them, but it was not to be. So, Digitrax was put in.

It's and Athearn Blue Box SD40-2.

So bottom of the heap for me is NCE and Digitrax. NCE being the lowest.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

For non-sound decoders,you could give TCS a try.They have fine decoders,I have a few...no failure to date.You can order direct from them,they ship real fast.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm Never heard of TCS.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Train Control Systems...nice products,good service,fast shipping and a "foolproof,no questions asked warranty".May be someday they'll give sound a look.Well,we don't know may be they're already working on it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just went to TCS web site. Looks like they might be good quality decoders.
Did not see any sound. That "keep alive" looks interesting. Must store enough 
power to keep train moving even if it hits dirty track. Enough to run 2 to 5 
seconds after no power. I have some rivarossi diesels with only one truck
power pickup. That "keep alive" would get them through #6 and #8 turnouts
without powering the frogs.


----------

